# Wanted:  Consultant to help Mounties develop anti-human trafficking plan



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2010)

The short bit, from MERX:
<blockquote>.... The RCMP Immigration and Passport Branch have a requirement for a  Consultant experienced in the analysis of Human Trafficking, to develop  and document a RCMP National Strategy to Combat Human Trafficking ....</blockquote>
The longer version, from the Statement of Work (PDF attached):
<blockquote>.... The Human Trafficking National Coordination Centre (HTNCC), in the RCMP Immigration and Passport Branch, is seeking the services of a Contractor, experienced in the analysis of Human Trafficking, to develop and document an RCMP National Strategy to Combat Human Trafficking .... The Contractor shall review relevant literature and consult with governmental and non-governmental agencies in order to assess current efforts in the combating of Human Trafficking. The Contractor shall develop and document a high-level strategy that will consist of measures to be undertaken in the short, medium and long terms. Included in this work shall be a comprehensive work plan ....</blockquote>
Deadline for submitting a proposal:  January 4th  2011 at 2:00pm EDST.

More on the issue from the RCMP:
- *Human Trafficking in Canada: A Threat Assessment *
- *Trafficking in Human Beings and Organized Crime: A Literature Review *
- * Environmental Scan - Human Trafficking (June 2004)  *


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

A little more time for bidders - new deadline for sending a bid:  13 Jan 11.


----------

